# Proud of my Dad



## Arthster (10/2/15)

So I went to visit my dad over the weekend and had the greatest news ever, he has been smoking for about 40 years and use to work for big tobacco as an apprentice in his early days. 

My dad has been vaping for the last 2 weeks and without a single stinky in that time. He bought a really dodgy and poof clone of a ego and Ce4 tank but its been keeping him going so who cares. I gave him my MVP and the iclear tank to keep him going but If I go there again and he is still stinky free I will give him one of my Kayfun's to make sure he stays of that tobacco crap. 

Awesome stuff pops... I salute you.

I am really typing this with tears in my eyes.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 19


----------



## Silver (10/2/15)

Winner post @Arthster 

That is such fantastic news !!! 

And proof that vaping works

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (10/2/15)

Silver said:


> Winner post @Arthster
> 
> That is such fantastic news !!!
> 
> And proof that vaping works



For sure. And I will make sure my pops gets all the help and motivation to keep him going. I showed him some of my vapes but he sayed he just needs nicotine not look like a steam engine. so I wont need to buy him major kit. I was thinking of getting a spin and maybe small rebuild-able tank. He lives in the west so its pretty tight to get to vape shops to get coils.


----------



## Silver (10/2/15)

I think the best thing is to just slowly let him try some of your vaping gear to see what he likes
Also different juices. As you know an amazing juice to his palette can make all the difference no matter what device

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

Winner @Arthster (and your dad) 

Always fantastic news to hear of a long time smoker switching and when it's family (forum in-laws  ) all the better 
Maybe something like the eGo one would be a good fit - powerful (so good nic delivery) but without looking like a crazy uni-bomber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

Great stuff! For my money an iStick with mAN and 18 mg juice should keep him going for a long while.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## PutRid (11/2/15)

Thats awesome. I tried getting my dad into vaping. But he thinks its worse than cigs. When ever he tries it he coughs his lungs out, i only vape 6mg which i find strange. Dont think he'll ever switch which makes me bleak because he keeps saying he's gonna give up but he cant.


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (11/2/15)

Great post - wish your dad all the best on his new journey!!!

I got my dad a twisp, and after smoking more then a packet a day for over 40years im really to say he hasnt touched a cig in 13months!
Only problem i have is he thinks i am a vape store and now im his supplier....lesser of 2 evils so i dont mind!

Goodluck to you and your dad




Arthster said:


> I am really typing this with tears in my eyes


 - I am really typing this with a hole in my wallet....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/2/15)

That is the greatest news ever @Arthster!!! 

My dad quit smoking 19 years ago, but 2 weeks ago we had a bit of fun. 

...



He just wants n pipe for the fun now 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Matuka (11/2/15)

I hope that's zero nic?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Guunie (11/2/15)

That is fn awesome! So happy for you man...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/2/15)

Matuka said:


> I hope that's zero nic?



Nope, but he didn't take a puff, it was just a pose.  He wanted to take a puff becouse the vapor smeld so good. I just had to "keer vir my lewe"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa (11/2/15)

@Arthster Fantastic! Really happy for him.
Maybe try and get him on the forum, just to really cement his vaping

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cfm78910 (11/2/15)

I agree with @Andre, an iStick with a Nautilus Mini and good juice will keep him happy for a long time. The iStick is tiny and the battery life is excellent. one charge lasts me 5 days. Vaping doesn't get much simpler than this combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (11/2/15)

Silver said:


> I think the best thing is to just slowly let him try some of your vaping gear to see what he likes
> Also different juices. As you know an amazing juice to his palette can make all the difference no matter what device



Yip thats basically what i did this weekend, and he seemed to enjoy the MVP more then any of the other devices. He also works part time in a factory so the indestructible MVP should be a good fit. 



free3dom said:


> Winner @Arthster (and your dad)
> 
> Always fantastic news to hear of a long time smoker switching and when it's family (forum in-laws  ) all the better
> Maybe something like the eGo one would be a good fit - powerful (so good nic delivery) but without looking like a crazy uni-bomber



That is an option as well. 



PutRid said:


> Thats awesome. I tried getting my dad into vaping. But he thinks its worse than cigs. When ever he tries it he coughs his lungs out, i only vape 6mg which i find strange. Dont think he'll ever switch which makes me bleak because he keeps saying he's gonna give up but he cant.



When i first started vaping I would let my dad give my stuff a go and the same thing happened. Actually to the point that I started to cringe every time he took a puf, but it seems he got over it nicely though



Michaelsa said:


> @Arthster Fantastic! Really happy for him.
> Maybe try and get him on the forum, just to really cement his vaping



LMAO nooit I still need to show him how to get from DSTV to DVD and back on his TV. Trying to get him on the interwebs will be a mission impossible. . But i will give it a go and see if he takes 

Thanks everyone for the excellent advise and support.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

